
Tesla/spacex Facebook pages removed - itchyjunk
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/23/17156402/elon-musk-deleted-tesla-and-spacex-facebook-pages-twitter-challenge
======
ainiriand
Bold move just to make an impression, like beating a kid that is already on
the ground. Not a big fan of this particular decision, but it sends a very
important message and I stick to that.

